# What Is the slowest time for The North East Regionals?



## SomeOneCurious (Jan 5, 2023)

I am taking a trip from PHL - RVA tomorrow at 12p and am concerned I won't be able to find a seat. I usually have trouble finding seats on the Amtrak and get very anxious about it. I was wondering if January was a slow season? 

Also, what happens if I can't find a seat/no one will let me sit with them?


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jan 5, 2023)

I would suggest going to the redcap counter at Philly and ask them if you can go down with them. They’ll take your luggage and put it on the cart for that train, then take you down a bit before the general line boards. They are very nice—you could mention that you’re concerned about finding a seat and they may help you find one. 

It’s nice, but not required, to give them a tip after they get you settled on the train. I usually give $5.

Not sure what RVA is. Do you mean RVR? Richmond, Virginia?

If you’re traveling south of Philly you should be fine getting a seat, especially if you use a redcap. A lot of people get off there, so there should be empty seats when you board.

(I can understand the panicky feeling—I board in NJ so there’s always a crowd between Philly and NewYork in either direction!)


----------

